

How Samsung's Galaxy S6 stacks up against Apple's iPhone 6 line - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2891828/opensource-subnet/how-samsungs-galaxy-s6-stacks-up-against-apples-iphone-6-line.html?nsdr=true

======
stevep2007
Samsung hit its mark with its Galaxy S6 announcement at the World Mobile
Congress in Barcelona this week.The S6 looks like an iPhone 6 alternative that
all but the most ardent Apple fanboy would have to consider when it's time for
the next upgrade.

~~~
_Simon
Just another iPhone ripoff. I don't think any right thinking iPhone owner
(fanboy? please...) would entertain it.

